# Have you ever invented anything?



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2020)

Have you ever invented or had an idea for an invention?

Right now.  I am thinking of a solar powered turntable that will turn potted plants daily about a quarter of a turn a day so that they will grow more uniformly.  I do that by hand now every day if I remember.

I have invented other stuff for my own use.  Never had them patented.

At work I would invent things that made the job easier.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

I've brainstormed a few inventions in my day, with a few that were already thought of and even on the market (unbeknownst to me).

Nothing elaborate, just simple, affordable things, and surprisingly, I can't even recall any I thought of at this time.

I love your auto-plant revolving idea! I best get busy and get a patent-pending on it before you, now that you've given me the idea! LOL!

I believe the key to inventions, is keeping them simple and affordable. Finding that little something that everyone wants and needs is the trick.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I believe the key to inventions, is keeping them simple and affordable. Finding that little something that everyone wants and needs is the trick.


Truth

Before retirement, I was involved with a think tank of engineers, idea people, marketing folks, and people with money

Fun/frustrating stuff

Heh, most my ideas were squelched from the get/go
I'd come whipping in to the CEO's office with my golden egg
He'd reach into a drawer, pull out a mag, and say 'Like this one?'

Some idea folks had some pretty good ideas, but wouldn't let the rights be wrested from their sweaty/greedy little mitts
Most have no idea the cost of marketing

Of late, I've 'invented' a few things
Mostly to ease the burden of living off grid


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Truth
> 
> Before retirement, I was involved with a think tank of engineers, idea people, marketing folks, and people with money
> 
> ...


You bring up such an important point, the cost to obtain a patent or patent pending. Astronomical.


----------



## Chet (Nov 6, 2020)

Back in the day, automobile windshield wipers ran at one fast speed with the only control being on or off. I was just out of college studying electronics so the thought of variable speed wipers occurred to me. I broke into the wiper wiring and installed a multi-vibrator which allowed me to adjust how frequently the wiper came on with one wipe. ( There are several types of multi-vibrators and I can't remember which I used.) Much later they were standard equipment on new cars. Not too many years ago I heard a guy who had the same idea and patented it and died a multi-millionaire.

I once worked with a guy who was a bow hunter who came up with a usefull accessory for bow hunting but didn't patent it, and presented it to a manufacturer. He never heard from them but not long after he saw his device for sale in an archery magazine.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You bring up such an important point, the cost to obtain a patent or patent pending. Astronomical.


...and say you acquired a patent ($20K or more)
Then....there's marketing
Astronomical 
Not even gonna talk about firing up for manufacturing 

A member of our group did, in fact, put his invention into production
Then tried to intro it to the chain stores 
Ended up camping in the *Home Depot *parking lot
Finally, Home Depot put some of his product on their shelf
It was a pretty good idea
A quick connect gizmo for a dryer hose

Later, after doing poorly off the shelf, he asked us to market it....for a percentage
Heh, the first delivery to our facility was covered in turkey poop
Guess his inventory from his production run was stored in his barn

That's another cost.......storage
and packaging

No, if I ever got aggressive enough to try to intro an invention of mine, I'd gladly take whatever money a true marketer offered

......and run


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Chet said:


> Back in the day, automobile windshield wipers ran at one fast speed with the only control being on or off. I was just out of college studying electronics so the thought of variable speed wipers occurred to me. I broke into the wiper wiring and installed a multi-vibrator which allowed me to adjust how frequently the wiper came on with one wipe. ( There are several types of multi-vibrators and I can't remember which I used.) Much later they were standard equipment on new cars. Not too many years ago I heard a guy who had the same idea and patented it and died a multi-millionaire.
> 
> *I once worked with a guy who was a bow hunter who came up with a usefull accessory for bow hunting but didn't patent it, and presented it to a manufacturer. He never heard from them but not long after he saw his device for sale in an archery magazine.*


Hence why one should never pass their idea onto just anyone.

I used to get a kick out the television commercial encouraging viewers to get started on marketing their inventions, simply by contacting the number displayed during the commercial.

My way of thinking was, that company is paying exorbitant monies out to pay for their commercial time, how do you think they're generating the income to pay for it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> ...and say you acquired a patent ($20K or more)
> Then....there's marketing
> Astronomical
> Not even gonna talk about firing up for manufacturing
> ...


I'd be in the same camp as you, Gary, take whatever money I could and run.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, I have several copyrights but could not afford to get patents on any of them.  
Both of my children have drawers full of copyrighted inventions too!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2020)

That's fascinating that so many people have ideas.

The bad thing now is that even if you get a patent, the market can be flooded with your product without your consent.  So what are you going to to? Sue for infringement?  Where do you start?

How much money do you have to start legal action against dozens of manufacturers?


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2020)

Chet said:


> Back in the day, automobile windshield wipers ran at one fast speed with the only control being on or off. I was just out of college studying electronics so the thought of variable speed wipers occurred to me. I broke into the wiper wiring and installed a multi-vibrator which allowed me to adjust how frequently the wiper came on with one wipe. ( There are several types of multi-vibrators and I can't remember which I used.) Much later they were standard equipment on new cars. Not too many years ago I heard a guy who had the same idea and patented it and died a multi-millionaire.
> 
> I once worked with a guy who was a bow hunter who came up with a usefull accessory for bow hunting but didn't patent it, and presented it to a manufacturer. He never heard from them but not long after he saw his device for sale in an archery magazine.



A friend of mine thought he had invented turn signals.  Remember the hand signals out the window in the good old days.

The blinking lights became the standard.  Some of the European cars had a lighted lever that would flip out.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> That's fascinating that so many people have ideas.
> 
> The bad thing now is that even if you get a patent, the market can be flooded with your product without your consent.  So what are you going to to? Sue for infringement?  Where do you start?Is it worth
> 
> How much money do you have to start legal action against dozens of manufacturers?


My Son has some INCREDIBLE inventions and that is EXACTLY WHY he didn't go any further with them!  Me too!
So many people can change one little thing and fly with your design.  Is it worth it to fight for years?  No.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 6, 2020)

For engineers, it is very common to have patents.  Intellectual property is quite valuable to a company, not only to protect its inventions, but also as a value add if the company is to be acquired or sold.  It was not unusual for company lawyers to descend on the engineers as a project is nearing its conclusion to determine what, if anything is patentable.  So, yes, I suppose, having patents, I have invented things, but they would not be of interest to people outside the field.

Tony


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2020)

QUOTE="Camper6, post: 1531091, member: 4531"]
The bad thing now is that even if you get a patent, the market can be flooded with your product without your consent. So what are you going to to? Sue for infringement? Where do you start?
[/QUOTE]



Gaer said:


> So many people can change one little thing and fly with your design. Is it worth it to fight for years? No.



Yeah
Thing is, patent or no.....even if you have the means to fight it, what if another country uses your design.....what'r ya gonna do?
Nothing

Best to intro yer gizmo to an entity that'll put a few bucks in yer hand for rights and be happy about that


----------



## win231 (Nov 6, 2020)

Chet said:


> Back in the day, automobile windshield wipers ran at one fast speed with the only control being on or off. I was just out of college studying electronics so the thought of variable speed wipers occurred to me. I broke into the wiper wiring and installed a multi-vibrator which allowed me to adjust how frequently the wiper came on with one wipe. ( There are several types of multi-vibrators and I can't remember which I used.) Much later they were standard equipment on new cars. Not too many years ago I heard a guy who had the same idea and patented it and died a multi-millionaire.
> 
> I once worked with a guy who was a bow hunter who came up with a usefull accessory for bow hunting but didn't patent it, and presented it to a manufacturer. He never heard from them but not long after he saw his device for sale in an archery magazine.


Similar experience with a guy who invented intermittent windshield wipers:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Kearns


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have invented many stories to get myself out of jams from time to time.


----------

